# Tyres for a B'Twin Triban 500SE



## Dec66 (30 Dec 2015)

When the Cube Peloton arrives, the B'Twin will become my commuter bike. As it's winter, apparently, I'd like to replace the Vittoria Rubino slicks it's currently wearing with something more suitable for wet weather, however I can only go to 25mm due to clearances.

I'm thinking Schwalbe Marathon; any other recommendations?


----------



## vickster (30 Dec 2015)

Not had an issue myself on Rubino pro slicks in the wet myself

Can you still fit real mudguards with 25mm tyres?


----------



## Dec66 (30 Dec 2015)

vickster said:


> Not had an issue myself on Rubino pro slicks in the wet myself
> 
> Can you still fit real mudguards with 25mm tyres?



You're braver than me, then 

Mudguards; you have to get the things that clip onto the stays, I think. Or get a big dirty streak up your back, which I prefer...


----------



## vickster (30 Dec 2015)

I don't choose to ride in the rain if I can help it

Tread doesn't have much bearing on grip from what I understand 

S**t all up my back doesn't appeal aesthetically or for nice clothing, and then you also have to clean it off the bike


----------



## Dec66 (30 Dec 2015)

Yeah, but I'm a big dirty skank.

If I ever need to stay clean I'll buy a Vespa PX200


----------



## Kevoffthetee (30 Dec 2015)

Decathlon stock Mitchelin Lithion 2's which I use as my winter tyre


----------



## lpretro1 (30 Dec 2015)

Tyre tread on bicycles tyres is not an issue for grip - it's cold that affects the grip more - the colder the tyre is the less grip


----------



## Racing roadkill (30 Dec 2015)

Dec66 said:


> When the Cube Peloton arrives, the B'Twin will become my commuter bike. As it's winter, apparently, I'd like to replace the Vittoria Rubino slicks it's currently wearing with something more suitable for wet weather, however I can only go to 25mm due to clearances.
> 
> I'm thinking Schwalbe Marathon; any other recommendations?


Decathlon have got a deal on Vittoria 28 mm treaded tyres at present.

http://www.decathlon.co.uk/randonneur-road-bike-tyre-700x28-black-id_8303019.html

I forget what the deal is, but it's something like 12.99 each, or 20 quid for the pair. There should be enough clearance on the 500se.


----------



## T4tomo (30 Dec 2015)

My sons triban 500se has mudguard eyelets, if yours is the same get proper mudguards, as the others are a bugger to fit and quite rattly

Conti 4 Seasons are a good winter tyre.


----------



## RoubaixCube (30 Dec 2015)

The dude i bought my Triban 540 off had Schwalbe Durano Plus tyres on there. He says he swears by them.


----------



## Racing roadkill (30 Dec 2015)

T4tomo said:


> Conti 4 Seasons are a good winter tyre.



Nope


----------



## Racing roadkill (30 Dec 2015)

RoubaixCube said:


> The dude i bought my Triban 540 off had Schwalbe Durano Plus tyres on there. He says he swears by them.


Now these are brilliant, they don't have the most grip in the world, but they really are bullet proof.


----------



## RoubaixCube (30 Dec 2015)

Racing roadkill said:


> Now these are brilliant, they don't have the most grip in the world, but they really are bullet proof.



If you want something with a little more grip, have a look at Schwalbe Supreme tyres. The Durano Plus tyres I have are pretty much slick tyres now  gotta take it easy in the wet.

Conti GP4000S II - Are also very very highly rated, more of an 'all season' tyre.


----------



## cyberknight (30 Dec 2015)

I use rubino pro slicks in the rain and they are fine , damn sight grippier than gator skins.


----------



## Racing roadkill (30 Dec 2015)

RoubaixCube said:


> Conti GP4000S II - Are also very very highly rated, more of an 'all season' tyre.


Now these are beyond sh1te, very very grippy, but useless otherwise. You'd be better off riding on the tubes.


----------



## RoubaixCube (30 Dec 2015)

Racing roadkill said:


> Now these are beyond sh1te, very very grippy, but useless otherwise. You'd be better off riding on the tubes.



Best selling road tyres on wiggle though.


----------



## Racing roadkill (30 Dec 2015)

RoubaixCube said:


> Best selling road tyres on wiggle though.



Obviously not a lot of people that do a lot of miles in the bad conditions. I swallowed the marketing blurb hook line and sinker, unfortunately it's B.S. the tyres are utter gash ( from a puncture resistance angle ). I've had better puncture resistance from cheapo Halfords own brand stuff. If you can live without the (admittedly superb ) grip and rolling characteristics, save your money.


----------



## Citius (30 Dec 2015)

Racing roadkill said:


> Now these are beyond sh1te, very very grippy, but useless otherwise. You'd be better off riding on the tubes.


----------



## lpretro1 (30 Dec 2015)

If you ask about tyres on here you will get all sorts of answers as tyre choice can be very individual - one guy on here obviously dislikes them but others will swear by them (must admit we ride them year round) but we sell loads of Cont GP4000s & 4 seasons as they are very popular with a wide spectrum of people from recreational through to racers- so don't take too much notice of 'opinions' which can come across as statements of fact


----------



## RoubaixCube (30 Dec 2015)

Racing roadkill said:


> Obviously not a lot of people that do a lot of miles in the bad conditions. I swallowed the marketing blurb hook line and sinker, unfortunately it's B.S. the tyres are utter gash ( from a puncture resistance angle ). I've had better puncture resistance from cheapo Halfords own brand stuff. If you can live without the (admittedly superb ) grip and rolling characteristics, save your money.



Alright.... By that blanket statement lets have a look at the stats.











771+373 = 1144 Or 762+367 = 1129

Twin pack = 4.7/5 = 95% would recommend
Single pack = 4.6/7 = 92% would recommend

Not counting the people who dont tend to leave reviews and more often than not, people are more likely to leave a review if they have a bad experience and i dont see a lot of bad reviews here. Not to mention those who might of had switched to these tyres and received a puncture within the first 10-50 miles because of pot luck.

No tyre is completely invincible to punctures. For some people puncture protection means riding over every small patch of glass they see on the road as possible.


But clearly - these 1000+ people who left positive reviews dont do a lot of miles in bad conditions so their feedback is void going by your statement.


----------



## Racing roadkill (30 Dec 2015)

RoubaixCube said:


> Alright.... By that blanket statement lets have a look at the stats.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes very probably, I do the miles, in bad conditions, I can tell you I've only had bad times with these tyres, ( and I've tried to give them the benefit of the doubt) I don't give a rats arse how many thousand Mary Poppins lightweights try to say differently.


----------



## Mo1959 (30 Dec 2015)

Racing roadkill said:


> Yes very probably, I do the miles, in bad conditions, I can tell you I've only had bad times with these tyres, I don't give a rats arse how many thousand Mary Poppins lightweights try to say differently.


Got to agree. I binned a pair of gp4000s after the second puncture in as many weeks.


----------



## Racing roadkill (30 Dec 2015)

Mo1959 said:


> Got to agree. I binned a pair of gp4000s after the second puncture in as many weeks.



I wonder how many 'bad' reviews, get 'lost', due to manufacturer kick backs, and so on?


----------



## Racing roadkill (30 Dec 2015)

lpretro1 said:


> If you ask about tyres on here you will get all sorts of answers as tyre choice can be very individual - one guy on here obviously dislikes them but others will swear by them (must admit we ride them year round) but we sell loads of Cont GP4000s & 4 seasons as they are very popular with a wide spectrum of people from recreational through to racers- so don't take too much notice of 'opinions' which can come across as statements of fact



A statement of fact. In the last 5 years, I've ridden lots of different bikes, in lots of conditions, on lots of surfaces. I've ridden bikes on solid tyres, bikes on cheapo tyres, bikes on Continental GP tyres (4000 SII and the preceding version, and GP 4seasons) and Schwalbe + series tyres. The cheapo tyres were the worst, with maybe up to 10 punctures over a thousand miles ( but they're cheap, so balls) the next worst were the ( much more expensive) Conti tyres. I'd estimate about 8 punctures every thousand miles ( which is extremely poor, given the cost, and the undeserved reputation), the Schwalbes never failed, not once, not ever, in similar conditions, and riding, The solids couldn't puncture / fail, so they don't really count. But if you want to join the circle jerk, of people who "swear" by the Conti's,and I've actually ridden with people, who have suffered a puncture or 2, who were riding with Conti's, and have actually tried to convince us (and presumably themselves) that it was "just a valve failure, not a puncture", presumably to try and avoid making themselves look daft, given the amount of praise they had been heaping on the tyres just a few minutes earlier, then you crack on.


----------



## Elybazza61 (30 Dec 2015)

Had no props with my GP's,only puncture was after they were pretty worn;same with the Vittoria open paves,loads of people say they are rubbish but mine were fine.They did cut up a lot but again only punctured when the rear was pretty worn;paired with latex tubes they were luuurvely

A vote also for Clement strada lgg;nice ride and seem to be wearing well plus good grip;not bad price wise too.

http://www.probikekit.co.uk/bicycle...CI3Y3MuXhMoCFUR12wodPdAPOQ&variation=10961833


----------



## Elybazza61 (30 Dec 2015)

Racing roadkill said:


> A statement of fact. In the last 5 years, I've ridden lots of different bikes, in lots of conditions, on lots of surfaces. I've ridden bikes on solid tyres, bikes on cheapo tyres, bikes on Continental GP tyres (4000 SII and the preceding version, and GP 4seasons) and Schwalbe + series tyres. The cheapo tyres were the worst, with maybe up to 10 punctures over a thousand miles ( but they're cheap, so balls) the next worst were the ( much more expensive) Conti tyres. I'd estimate about 8 punctures every thousand miles ( which is extremely poor, given the cost, and the undeserved reputation), the Schwalbes never failed, not once, not ever, in similar conditions, and riding, The solids couldn't puncture / fail, so they don't really count. But if you want to join the circle jerk, of people who "swear" by the Conti's,and I've actually ridden with people, who have suffered a puncture or 2, who were riding with Conti's, and have actually tried to convince us (and presumably themselves) that it was "just a valve failure, not a puncture", presumably to try and avoid making themselves look daft, given the amount of praise they had been heaping on the tyres just a few minutes earlier, then you crack on.



Blimey you must ride on some shitty roads.

Nearly 10,000kms on Schwalbe Duranos,Vittoria Randonneurs and Open Paves plus the current Clement Stradas and I think I've had three punctures max;that's commuting,sportives and club rides.

Mind you I'll probably get one tomorrow now


----------



## Citius (30 Dec 2015)

Racing roadkill said:


> A statement of fact. In the last 5 years, I've ridden lots of different bikes, in lots of conditions, on lots of surfaces. I've ridden bikes on solid tyres, bikes on cheapo tyres, bikes on Continental GP tyres (4000 SII and the preceding version, and GP 4seasons) and Schwalbe + series tyres. The cheapo tyres were the worst, with maybe up to 10 punctures over a thousand miles ( but they're cheap, so balls) the next worst were the ( much more expensive) Conti tyres. I'd estimate about 8 punctures every thousand miles ( which is extremely poor, given the cost, and the undeserved reputation), the Schwalbes never failed, not once, not ever, in similar conditions, and riding, The solids couldn't puncture / fail, so they don't really count. But if you want to join the circle jerk, of people who "swear" by the Conti's,and I've actually ridden with people, who have suffered a puncture or 2, who were riding with Conti's, and have actually tried to convince us (and presumably themselves) that it was "just a valve failure, not a puncture", presumably to try and avoid making themselves look daft, given the amount of praise they had been heaping on the tyres just a few minutes earlier, then you crack on.



A bullshit response is still a bullshit response, regardless of how many miles you ride. If you really do ride a lot of miles, then I'm tempted to say you ought to know better. But clearly you don't.


----------



## Racing roadkill (30 Dec 2015)

Elybazza61 said:


> Had no props with my GP's,only puncture was after they were pretty worn;same with the Vittoria open paves,loads of people say they are rubbish but mine were fine.They did cut up a lot but again only punctured when the rear was pretty worn;paired with latex tubes they were luuurvely
> 
> A vote also for Clement strada lgg;nice ride and seem to be wearing well plus good grip;not bad price wise too.
> 
> http://www.probikekit.co.uk/bicycle...CI3Y3MuXhMoCFUR12wodPdAPOQ&variation=10961833



I like the Vittorias, I've not had many issues with them.


----------



## Racing roadkill (30 Dec 2015)

Elybazza61 said:


> Blimey you must ride on some shitty roads.
> 
> Nearly 10,000kms on Schwalbe Duranos,Vittoria Randonneurs and Open Paves plus the current Clement Stradas and I think I've had three punctures max;that's commuting,sportives and club rides.
> 
> Mind you I'll probably get one tomorrow now


The Randonneurs were a massive surprise. They cost bugger all, and worked brilliantly. I did cop 1 puncture, but it was a massive chunk of glass, and a 50 cal bullet would have done less damage.


----------



## jefmcg (31 Dec 2015)

I'd like to agree with @vickster and leave the Rubinos in place. Brilliant tyres all year round. 30p/100km, and a puncture every 5000km or so.


----------



## Dec66 (31 Dec 2015)

Thanks all; lots of food for thought there. I do like opening a can of worms from time to time, hee hee 

The Cube Peloton comes with Conti Ultra Sport 2's on, so I'll give you a review as to their cr@pness or otherwise when I've done a thousand miles on them


----------



## tonyfonda (4 Dec 2017)

Dec66: I am in the same situation as yours and wonder if you've managed to find a wider tyre for your 500SE?

Many thanks,

Tony


----------



## Dec66 (8 Dec 2017)

Hi Tony, I haven't popped me head in all week, apologies.

The Contis I mentioned were rubbish, all the p*nct*re protection of wet tissues. I swapped them for Vittoria Rubino Pros and never looked back. All my bikes wear them now, apart from the Mongoose. I put a pair on Old Reliable which I bought from @vickster, rode through Picardy and into Flanders; not a single issue.

The widest you can go on the 500SE is 25c, the frame clearances are very tight. BTwin acknowledged that, and newer Tribans will take 28's.

Hope this helps, mate!


----------

